
"So... imagine you are building a sex machine" - notRobot
https://mobile.twitter.com/Foone/status/1264925104175112192
======
nca-peripherals
Military connectors seem a stretch whereas Lemo F connectors would fit the...
whatever because they come in a cornucopia of sizes, from 2 to 68 pins. 69 if
you count the shield. Just chuck the male side in a rotary hammer enclosed in
a stamped metal case and the user won't know the difference. They're even
suitable for harsh environments.

[https://www.lemo.com/en/products/harsh-environment-
connector...](https://www.lemo.com/en/products/harsh-environment-
connector/f-connector)

